# Little kid with big feet.



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey im 5ft. and my shoe size is 9 mens. I get toedrag (i think). well my toes are hanging of my board and that trips my up sometimes, and it gets really anoying. Any tips?

I was thinking about: 
fourm mini youngblood 142 
rome label 142
burton punch 140

(Its ideas for next year.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

what board do you ride now?

compare the waist width of that board to the waist width of the boards that you are thinking about getting. adjust accordingly...


----------

